# Isn't this too much for 500 woven labels?



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

Ive checked several websites to get some woven labels done (250-500 QTY) and the average quote they give me is $330 for 500 woven labels including shipping. Isn't this a little too much for the labels? At the end they are costing me 66 cents each which sounds a bit pricey. Has anyone been able to get better prices for woven labels? Ive looked at seriously a gazillion places and they're all more or less the same price . The labels I'm looking to get done are pretty simple actually, white logo on black fabric, rectangular shape loop fold. How much per label should they cost me to know I'm getting a good price? I'm totally clueless.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

thetrillest said:


> the average quote they give me is $330 for 500 woven labels including shipping.


You got your average price according to several websites.




thetrillest said:


> How much per label should they cost me to know I'm getting a good price?


$330 Average for 500 Woven Labels including Shipping 



thetrillest said:


> I'm totally clueless.


see quotes above


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> You got your average price according to several websites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was for the websites I checked. My question was to know if that was a good price or not, knowing people here have had more experience dealing with this kind of stuff. Simple as that.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

thetrillest said:


> Simple as that.


Well, simply go to the left of your screen and look at the 

<~~ Preferred Vendors Directory 

Clothing labels 4 u 
Cruz label
etc..etc.. 

These would be the forums recommendations. Simple!!


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> Well, simply go to the left of your screen and look at the
> 
> <~~ Preferred Vendors Directory
> 
> ...


I have a feeling you are not understanding my question properly. I am NOT asking for a quote or a recommendation for any websites(which is what you are giving me). I'll rephrase my question in easier terms. "From your own experience, is $330 for 500 woven tags a good price or could I certainly find a better price" All I wanted as an answer is yes that is a good price and the average or no I've certainly have found better prices before, keep looking. Not as hard as it sounds.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> From your own experience, is $330 for 500 woven tags a good price or could I certainly find a better price" All I wanted as an answer is yes that is a good price and the average or no I've certainly have found better prices before, keep looking. Not as hard as it sounds.


There are a lot of variables that come into play with pricing (colors, detail in the design, size of the label, label material, quantity), so the suggesting of getting other quotes is a good one.

The answer is the same for most questions about if a service price is right. It's what that company charges. There may be less expensive places and there may be more expensive places.

I'm sure you could find cheaper elsewhere, but I don't know if you'd want to. Cheaper is not always better.

Sorry, the answer to this question isn't as black and white as it would seem. Pricing questions on service tend to be like that 

The best way to find out if a quote is competitive, whether it be for labels, house painting or screen printing is to contact 2-3 different service providers, give them your specs and get quotes. During that process you'll see each company's customer service abilities, past jobs, and see how it matches up to their pricing.

The answer to whether or not there is a cheaper price available will always be: yep. 

Someone, somewhere is always willing to do something cheaper than the next guy.

Also, with labels, sometimes people get caught up in getting low minimums when many times the same price they get quoted for 500 labels could be what a company would charge for 3000 labels.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

Rodney said:


> There are a lot of variables that come into play with pricing (colors, detail in the design, size of the label, label material, quantity), so the suggesting of getting other quotes is a good one.
> 
> The answer is the same for most questions about if a service price is right. It's what that company charges. There may be less expensive places and there may be more expensive places.
> 
> ...


That's definitely more of an answer and quite inormative. I don't know I just felt that it was a little too much for 66 cents each. I suppose what I was looking for was to hear from other members like yea I get my tags for 50 cents eah or whatever so yea keep looking. Or 66 cents is actually a good price for the tags or try to find people that will make it under 50 cents without getting a bad job done or having it look bad.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> yea I get my tags for 50 cents eah or whatever so yea keep looking


You might get that answer, but it might not be as helpful as you might imagine because their logo might be a simple design to recreate, which might cost less. Or they might order 3000 labels for $300 and just plan to store the extras.

Pricing print jobs can be a pretty complex topic


----------



## cruzlabel (Jul 17, 2007)

As Rodney stated, there are many factors that affect label prices and it's good to compare prices and included services. For instance, does the company offer free sampling prior to production, what is the lead time, etc. And yes, 66 cents each per label sounds expensive but usually 250pc to 500pc is the minimum and there isn't a huge difference between 500pc and 1,000pcs. It gets even less expensive per label if you order more than 1,000pcs. So it's also a good idea to compare prices up to 1,000pcs or 2,500pcs if you are concerned about per label cost.


Hope this helps!


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Point of reference - we just bought 10000 satin labels with a 4 color print on them from sun-apparel.com for around $650. Not sure if they would just produce and sell you labels only, we also had them sew them into shirts. Their minimum is $400 for an order of labels and I was told that that $400 minimum buys you between 3000 and 4000 labels dependent on the design and other specs.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

Dan K said:


> Point of reference - we just bought 10000 satin labels with a 4 color print on them from sun-apparel.com for around $650. Not sure if they would just produce and sell you labels only, we also had them sew them into shirts. Their minimum is $400 for an order of labels and I was told that that $400 minimum buys you between 3000 and 4000 labels dependent on the design and other specs.


Yes that's a very useful reference as for the labels they wouldn't be plain they would have our logo woven into them (not sure if that's what you meant by the labels only) ill probably have to sew them on myself though. I think shipping would kill me to send someone the shirts to have them see the tags on.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Sun Apparel manufactures labels, and they relabel garments - so they make them and they sew them into shirts. What I was saying was I am not sure if they will sell you printed or woven labels if you do not also hire them to sew them into the shirts too. Does that make more sense???


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

cruzlabel said:


> As Rodney stated, there are many factors that affect label prices and it's good to compare prices and included services. For instance, does the company offer free sampling prior to production, what is the lead time, etc. And yes, 66 cents each per label sounds expensive but usually 250pc to 500pc is the minimum and there isn't a huge difference between 500pc and 1,000pcs. It gets even less expensive per label if you order more than 1,000pcs. So it't also a good idea to compare prices up to 1,000pcs or 2,500pcs if you are concerned about per label cost.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Wow that was amazingly helpful, that's the kind of input I was looking for, thanks for the advice.


----------



## MinistryOfPrint (Jan 9, 2012)

thetrillest said:


> Ive checked several websites to get some woven labels done (250-500 QTY) and the average quote they give me is $330 for 500 woven labels including shipping. Isn't this a little too much for the labels? At the end they are costing me 66 cents each which sounds a bit pricey. Has anyone been able to get better prices for woven labels? Ive looked at seriously a gazillion places and they're all more or less the same price . The labels I'm looking to get done are pretty simple actually, white logo on black fabric, rectangular shape loop fold. How much per label should they cost me to know I'm getting a good price? I'm totally clueless.


That's pretty high cost as compared to mine. But maybe that's because we're in different parts of the world. Hope you get to find a supplier who can offer you a cheaper price!

Cheers,
Ministry Of Print


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You can get cheaper in other parts of the world. The shipping would make it cost effective to stay in the states. I had a similar experience recently when I went to acquire patches from vendors whondo the trade shows and some listed on this site. After calling several and doing some independent checking, I got my average. It came down to how soon I needed them and who could give me the quality I needed. The ones that cost less could not meet the timeframe and if they did it costed more.i also found when you hit the 1K mark the price come down a lot. I needed 50 but went to 100 to get the price I wanted -! Hope good quality work will bring the customer back for the rest.


----------



## FSolo318 (Aug 20, 2011)

I think this is my first time printing something worthwhile on this site. I was looking for this same information months ago and if I remember correctly that's what brought me here to t-shirt forum. There's a brand out there called proper gnar and he posted here on the forum about a company he found on ebay to have 200 woven labels done for $60 here's the link: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t144092.html

I've looked at their site and ebay profile they have a good rep on ebay and Proper Gnar posted pics of the labels. If you ask me they look damn good. I just ordered some for my brand I paid $165 for 1000 and will post pics as soon as they arrive. might be awhile from Proper he said it took like a month and a half.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

FSolo318 said:


> I think this is my first time printing something worthwhile on this site. I was looking for this same information months ago and if I remember correctly that's what brought me here to t-shirt forum. There's a brand out there called proper gnar and he posted here on the forum about a company he found on ebay to have 200 woven labels done for $60 here's the link: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t144092.html
> 
> I've looked at their site and ebay profile they have a good rep on ebay and Proper Gnar posted pics of the labels. If you ask me they look damn good. I just ordered some for my brand I paid $165 for 1000 and will post pics as soon as they arrive. might be awhile from Proper he said it took like a month and a half.


Thats some good info. Thanks for that! let me know how yours turn out, some pics would be nice


----------



## FSolo318 (Aug 20, 2011)

I will definitely post pics when I receive them. They just sent me a mock-up email of what I requested but had to change some things so this company being overseas are keeping good contact.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

FSolo318 said:


> I will definitely post pics when I receive them. They just sent me a mock-up email of what I requested but had to change some things so this company being overseas are keeping good contact.


Have you gotten your woven labels yet?? How did they turn out?


----------



## FSolo318 (Aug 20, 2011)

thetrillest said:


> Have you gotten your woven labels yet?? How did they turn out?


Yeah sorry been busy I received the labels last week from fancyweaver in the end I ended up getting 1120 pcs for 165 shipped and they came out great. pm me for pics


----------

